# DP caused by going off of Zoloft?



## frozen (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello,

I've had DP on/off for about 8 years now. I had been good for a while. I stopped taking Zoloft about a week ago (I did taper off), b/c of sexual dysfunction and am now having the most intense DP I've had in years.

I guess my question is-- has anyone had a similar experience?

I am wondering if the DP could be caused by Zoloft "withdrawal" (although I'v e been told repeatedly that this does not exist) or if it is a sign that I need to go back on the Zoloft.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Have you taken or tried any other meds in combo recently?


----------

